# looking for some to chat with that...



## jrc10

is having a similar diet plan/body type as me. I am counting calories, carbs, fat, and protien. I go to the gym 2-4 times a week. I'm 5 feet 4 1/2 inches and I'm overweight.

I've lost between 5-7 lbs. so far, as my weight fluctuates.

My problem is: I LOVE food. :( I'm a bored eater, I'm a t.v. eater, I'm an emotional eater. 

I'm trying to eat 5 times a day (every 2-3 hours.) It's been keeping me pretty full and I'm doing alright for the first week. 

I would love to find a buddy.

A little about me: I'm 25, almost 26. My husband and I are trying to conceive our first child. For my height, I am overweight. You can't necessarily notice how overweight I am by looking at me, but I'm definately round. I'm probably about 30-40 lbs. overweight according to the bmi standards. 

Let me know if you're interested in being my work out/diet buddy.

Thanks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just thought id say best of luck to you!


----------



## jrc10

Thank you!


----------



## Elli21

Im 5 ft 6 and im also overweight.
Im currently on slimming world, but i need some motivation to keep up my exercise routine. (i usually go to the gym on monday nights, swimming thursday nights, and im trying to power walk everyday for 30 minutes) but im slacking with it atm.

Since starting my own diet 3 weeks ago i have lost 6lbs, last week i joined slimming world, its my first weigh in tonight so ill let ya know..

I need a diet/exercise buddy too...not sure if im what ur looking for tho as im not on the same diet.
Feels like im applying for a job :rofl:
xx


----------



## jrc10

Hahahaha. Well then, you got it! :)

I really just need someone who's going through this, as well. 

I feel like I've really been slacking, but I know it's just the stress of my job. Once all the students move out next week, I'm a Residence Director, I'll have more time to devote to myself. :) My goal is to go twice a week this week and next week, then I'll crack down.

So, you're a mom? That's awesome! We're trying to have our first baby. :)


----------



## jrc10

bump :)

if anyone wants to join us, feel free!


----------



## jrc10

bump


----------



## Logan's Mum

You sound very similar to me! Im also 5ft 4, classed as overweight (33% body fat apparently :shock:), but you really cant tell looking at me (think its mostly my post-pregnancy boobs :haha:). Im also going to the gym, 3 times a week, doing both cardio and weights, Im there for about 2 hours. Im trying to eat smaller meals and more often but its hard finding the time, or remembering! What sort of stuff do you do at the gym?
:flower:


----------



## jrc10

I mostly do the bicycle, arm/ab machines and walk around the track. 

The sad part is, we're the same, and I haven't even had a baby, yet!


----------



## Logan's Mum

jrc10 said:


> The sad part is, we're the same, and I haven't even had a baby, yet!

Awwww, but honestly if you eat sensibly throughout pregnancy you wont have a lot to lose. Breastfeeding helps lose the pounds too once you have your LO. 
I was given an exercise plan by the gym trainers I go to, I have to follow it for a month, then will be weighed and the plan changed accordingly. If you like I can copy it into this post in case you could use it too? (since we are pretty similar in size etc, having a baby was not taken in to account when the plan was written, the exercises are sadly not easier:dohh:) :flower:


----------



## jrc10

That sounds great! Thank you for sharing it with me. :)

Your LO is adorable btw.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Sorry its taken a while to post, got distracted by my Mum coming to visit (bringing biscuits which wont help me lose weight and taste YUMMY! :dohh:) I dont know what sort of gym machines you have in the US, and will not put down the weights I use as I guess it depends on the person as to how much they can lift etc. So what I do is.....

Bike: 15 mins (no specific setting/level, I do medium so theres some resistance when pedaling)
Rower: 3000m (takes 16 mins ish, on highest setting so its harder)
Cross-trainer: 15 mins (Level 7 random, so it changes difficulty levels, HORRIBLE!!) 
Treadmill: 10 mins (alternating between jog and fast-pace walking).

For weights machines I use quite a few:
Shoulder press, chest press, ab crunch, leg press: 3 lots of 10
Leg extension, bicep curl, tricep curl: 2 lots of 15 on each side

Think thats it, theres a machine for the muscles on the side of your stomach I use but cant remember the name :dohh: Hope this helps!
:flower:


----------



## jrc10

Wow. That sounds great! I will try that.

Thank you so much. :)


----------

